# bearing grease



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 28, 2020)

What is your grease of choice for bearings ? Is there different types for different bearings? Is there such a thing as to much?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 28, 2020)

This.


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 28, 2020)

White Lithium..


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 28, 2020)

AGREED!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 28, 2020)

1817cent said:


> White Lithium..



I always thought this was the way to go.  I packed bearings on a Roadmaster and it sat unridden for 8 years.  Nothing would move.  Difficult to disassemble and it all hardened solid.  What a mess to remove!  Anyone experience this with white lithium?


----------



## bloo (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes. I used to love it in the 70s but now I won't use it. It is traditional because it is light and low drag. Recenly I have been cleaning it all out of some bikes that haven't moved in a few decades. It turns to sticky goo or something more like concrete. There weren't a lot of better choices back in the day.

I have been using Redline CV-2, something I am familiar with from the automotive world. Extremely slippery, and synthetic, so probably more stable over time. It is almost impossible to wash off, so offers good rust protection. CV-2 has a smell. It isn't horrible, but you might not want it in a whole collection indoors. There are also all sorts of bicycle-specific greases available now that should do nicely, many are synthetic, and you might find one that is low-odor. 



coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is there such a thing as to much?



Maybe. Ball bearings on cars are not supposed to be overpacked. It increases drag, makes them run hotter and shortens their life. On a bicycle I think the plan is to pack them full to keep water out and avoid rust damage, as bikes tend to get wet in actual use and the bearings don't ever run that fast. I would be interested to hear what others have to say.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 28, 2020)

White Lithium grease is the worst thing you can use on bearings! That crap was conceived for door, hood, trunk latches, seat rails and things of that nature, not bearings.


1817cent said:


> White Lithium..



It's the only grease I know of that doesn't seep out some kind of oil lubricant. Why? Because it doesn't have any. 

"*White Lithium*" *Grease* has fewer additives, that's the only *difference* other than visibility. ... The "*Lithium*" is just the thickening agent. The base oil is typically Mineral Oil, which is relatively low concentration.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2020)

I'll pile on here about white lithium--had to totally disassemble two bikes and this crap is a nightmare to get out. You can use any quality bearing grease and no sense over doing it. V/r Shawn


----------



## highship (Nov 29, 2020)

This... I love it.


----------



## westwildcats (Nov 29, 2020)

Will endorse the Phil grease.  Only negative is price.  Everytime I need to replenish, those little toothpaste tubes have gone up yet again.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2020)

Ditto on white lithium! I used the heck out of it for years and then started getting bikes returned and found it had gotten hard and sticky. I switched to the green stuff from Park Tool.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 29, 2020)

I had been using green stuff, ran low and had a can of real sticky smelly red stuff other then smell I liked it better I think. Staying away from white lithium


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 29, 2020)

My cousin has a bike shop and sells Giant brand bikes. He uses Lucas Red And Tacky. It's the best he's found for bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 29, 2020)

1motime said:


> I always thought this was the way to go.  I packed bearings on a Roadmaster and it sat unridden for 8 years.  Nothing would move.  Difficult to disassemble and it all hardened solid.  What a mess to remove!  Anyone experience this with white lithium?




happened to me once


----------



## fattyre (Nov 29, 2020)

westwildcats said:


> Will endorse the Phil grease.  Only negative is price.  Everytime I need to replenish, those little toothpaste tubes have gone up yet again.



Buy the 30 ounce tub.   You won’t regret it!

Phil Wood on all my bikes, new and old.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 29, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> happened to me once



Now I know!  I have two other bikes with this grease that have been hanging for years.  Now I have a reason to take completely assembled bikes apart........... 
Later........


----------



## FSH (Nov 29, 2020)

When rebuilding hubs I like to use red GP Grease.  However, when rebuilding the planetary on triple speed hubs I use Super Lube. It is a light Grease perfect for the planetary, but it Should Not be used in the hub itself.  
Super Lube 92003 Silicone Lubricating Grease with PTFE, 3 oz Tube, Translucent White https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081JE0OO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_tvgXFbFX84QZK


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 29, 2020)

White Lithium , same problems as reported, so I switched to Lucas Red and Tacky


----------



## morton (Nov 30, 2020)

Synthetic marine grease for me. Doesn't harden and resists water invasion.


----------



## RustySprockets (Nov 30, 2020)

A buddy at the local co-op has a name for that aged white lithium--he calls it '_*ear wax*_."  He's not far off the mark.  Depending on my location, I stick with either red synthetic or Park Polylube.  I've never had an issue with either.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 11, 2020)

I use a green marine grease. No issues for the past 10 years. I had the same problem reported by all who used white lithium. It apparently, with age, becomes candle wax? The stuff I have removed had literally gotten that hard. You could pinch a clump and it would break rather than squishing down.


----------



## tim elder (Dec 11, 2020)

Phil Wood grease, nothing finer.


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 11, 2020)

ozzmonaut said:


> I use a green marine grease. No issues for the past 10 years. I had the same problem reported by all who used white lithium. It apparently, with age, becomes candle wax? The stuff I have removed had literally gotten that hard. You could pinch a clump and it would break rather than squishing down.



I use the same stuff:

Amazon.com: Plews & Edelmann LubriMatic 11404 Marine Trailer Wheel Bearing and Corrosion Control Grease, 16 oz. Can, Blue, Aqua: Sports & Outdoors


----------

